# Rapla help!!!!



## perc (Jan 15, 2011)

I went to gander mountain yesterday And bought a few rapalas and they all pull to the left and hop out of the water when I reel the in ann body have and suggestions G:help:


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Tweek the eyelet the same direction as it is tracking with needele nose pliers. Very very small amount of "tweek" until you have it tracking straight. If you are direct tying, then try an interlocking swivel. This allows more freedom for the eyelet to move inside the interlock snap while retreiving. You might also try them with and without the split ring.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Flash said:


> Tweek the eyelet the same direction as it is tracking with needele nose pliers. Very very small amount of "tweek" until you have it tracking straight. If you are direct tying, then try an interlocking swivel. This allows more freedom for the eyelet to move inside the interlock snap while retreiving. You might also try them with and without the split ring.


 
ditto on what he said also try one of these if you like it.some guys fish lures only and need a tool to tune them quicklly.


http://www.basspro.com/Tuning-Tool-Key/product/52284/97249


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Flash said:


> Tweek the eyelet the same direction as it is tracking with needele nose pliers. Very very small amount of "tweek" until you have it tracking straight. If you are direct tying, then try an interlocking swivel. This allows more freedom for the eyelet to move inside the interlock snap while retreiving. You might also try them with and without the split ring.


If you tweek in the same direction it'll get worse..... if bait is going to the left (it's right) coming in - bend eye to right to get back to 12 o'clock... that is straight running, if running right,... bend to the left... back to 12 o'clock.. just remember when looking at bait's nose, move eye opposite of the way it runs....

P.S. Be sure to write Normark and tell them their products are getting worse..not better....


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Still got your receipt? Take 'em back and get new ones. If you damage that eyelet beyond repair while trying to tune them, you're SOL.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Ditto on all the above. Also, make sure you are not running a snap swivel...either tie direct as stated above or use a plain snap


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

TAKE IT EASY on the adjustment, just a little goes a long way!!!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

That is pretty odd to hear from rapala baits. I haven't bought any in years since the price went up. Although I have most of their older baits (husky jerks, x-raps, shad raps, Jointed baits etc.) in almost all the colors.

From what it sounds like it must be some of the original floaters. Those and the jointed raps are the 2 I can think of that don't have split rings. What kind of knot are you using? A lot of your standard knots don't work well with baits without split rings. 

If the baits don't need tuning try to use some sort of loop knot such as a rapala knot or surgeons loop. It will help with the action.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> If you tweek in the same direction it'll get worse..... if bait is going to the left (it's right) coming in - bend eye to right to get back to 12 o'clock... that is straight running, if running right,... bend to the left... back to 12 o'clock.. just remember when looking at bait's nose, move eye opposite of the way it runs....
> 
> P.S. Be sure to write Normark and tell them their products are getting worse..not better....


 
i guess i read that post wrong thanks for the correction on the direction.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

perc said:


> I went to gander mountain yesterday And bought a few rapalas and they all pull to the left and hop out of the water when I reel the in ann body have and suggestions G:help:


Here is an in depth article on bait tuning.
http://www.fishinfo.com/fishing-articles/article_561.shtml


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

steely74 said:


> That is pretty odd to hear from rapala baits. I haven't bought any in years since the price went up.


It used to be odd about 15-20 years ago. It seems like it is more the norm today with original floaters and original jointed rapalas. I still buy them and I still catch fish with them but out of the box, I have to tune them more often than not! Back in the day, the one lure you could count on to run true out of the package was a rapala original. Not so today!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

JJ Mac said:


> Ditto on all the above. Also, make sure you are not running a snap swivel...either tie direct as stated above or use a plain snap


NO SNAP??
You are losin' it John!!! :lol: :lol:
I always run a snap - even when it's warm out.
 
:evilsmile


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

No, I'm not losing it, I always use a plain snap as well. My point was that some use a snap swivel on cranks and if they tilt to the side they will blow out and come to the surface in much the same way the OP is describing.


----------



## perc (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys I got it back straight I just had to adjust it with pliers


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> It used to be odd about 15-20 years ago. It seems like it is more the norm today with original floaters and original jointed rapalas. I still buy them and I still catch fish with them but out of the box, I have to tune them more often than not! Back in the day, the one lure you could count on to run true out of the package was a rapala original. Not so today!


That's because that's how Lauri Rapala wanted it, every bait was tested before it went into a box, since his death things have changed... and not always for the better. I always use a Duo-Lock snap with crank baits and tie directly to jerk/minnow/top water baits, IMO I get a better action that way.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Flash said:


> You might also try them with and without the split ring.


"the" split ring?? Are you talking about some model of Rapala that comes with a split ring already attached?

I buy a lot of Rapalas in the Original Floater model. I will then take out with me on many Walleye trips up to 200 Original Floater Rapalas. None of the ones I have bought new in the box have had a split ring attached to them.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> That's because that's how Lauri Rapala wanted it, every bait was tested before it went into a box, since his death things have changed... and not always for the better. I always use a Duo-Lock snap with crank baits and tie directly to jerk/minnow/top water baits, IMO I get a better action that way.


They still do "tank test" them, just slop 'em in the tank real quick to say they did - you'll see the water spots on the still, but as far as tuning??
SHIP IT!! We got a quota to make....




alex-v said:


> "the" split ring?? Are you talking about some model of Rapala that comes with a split ring already attached?
> 
> I buy a lot of Rapalas in the Original Floater model. I will then take out with me on many Walleye trips up to 200 Original Floater Rapalas. None of the ones I have bought new in the box have had a split ring attached to them.


 Floaters never did have split rings Alex, but you really ought to try some of the other baits in their line(s) & other techniques out there.



RAS


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

alex-v said:


> "the" split ring?? Are you talking about some model of Rapala that comes with a split ring already attached?
> 
> I buy a lot of Rapalas in the Original Floater model. I will then take out with me on many Walleye trips up to 200 Original Floater Rapalas. None of the ones I have bought new in the box have had a split ring attached to them.


Many models of rapalas come with split rings. Some do not. I have purchased them both ways. I have removed split rings from those that have them and added them to those that didn't. Occassionally, I'll even catch a fish.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Floaters never did have split rings Alex, but you really ought to try some of the other baits in their line(s) & other techniques out there.


I fish the upper Detroit River pulling wire so playing with other models can be risky. The wrong dive and it is snag-city and I could loose the lure and any other lures that might be part of the rig.

Getting ready right now for a trip out there before dawn tomorrow.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> They still do "tank test" them, just slop 'em in the tank real quick to say they did - you'll see the water spots on the still, but as far as tuning??
> SHIP IT!! We got a quota to make....
> 
> 
> ...



Read closely..................:lol:

A Flat Rap would work fine on wire also, FWIW.


----------

